# Galaxy Nexus CM9 support



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

So this is a question out of pure curiousity.

Why doesnt the galaxy nexus have office CM9 support. I know we have a port of it. I am just curious as to why CM doesnt officially support this nexus device?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

CM9 isn't out yet. All the "port" is doing is just compiling what CM9 has available. I see no reason why the Nexus wouldn't be supported.


----------



## jangjong (Jul 26, 2011)

Well I don't think CM9 officially supports any device at this moment as they don't have a stable build for any devices.

Some people did get CM9 working on some devices, but that doesn't mean they have full on support for CM9.

It will come soon.


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh ok im sorry i thought it was out already lol


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

No it's just kangs of what source if available. I don't see why the CM team would keep it from the Nexus when it's ready. I thought I heard (a while back anyway) that maybe by mid Jan. it would be ready. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> No it's just kangs of what source if available. I don't see why the CM team would keep it from the Nexus when it's ready. I thought I heard (a while back anyway) that maybe by mid Jan. it would be ready. We'll just have to wait and see.


The only reason the CDMA Nexus wouldn't get it would be because of the 4G radio reacting badly with the current crop of phones, but according to a CM rep that issue has been patched in ICS.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> The only reason the CDMA Nexus wouldn't get it would be because of the 4G radio reacting badly with the current crop of phones, but according to a CM rep that issue has been patched in ICS.


Ahhh brings me back to the good ole Thunderbolt. *sigh* Yeah I'm sure this phone will be different and be able to be thrown in with the rest of CM.


----------



## Grizzly420 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Ahhh brings me back to the good ole Thunderbolt. *sigh* Yeah I'm sure this phone will be different and be able to be thrown in with the rest of CM.


Lol me to I think we will be all good

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJuan692006 (Dec 31, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> The only reason the CDMA Nexus wouldn't get it would be because of the 4G radio reacting badly with the current crop of phones, but according to a CM rep that issue has been patched in ICS.


Could you provide a source for this. Not that I don't believe you but I'm having the issue of completely losing signal. while on 4G coverage and am trying to get smarter on it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

On a related note, when it comes out will it be released as CyanogenMod 9.0 or will it get released as nightlies in beta?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

DonJuan692006 said:


> Could you provide a source for this. Not that I don't believe you but I'm having the issue of completely losing signal. while on 4G coverage and am trying to get smarter on it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong with the 4G radio itself but when trying to add it to CM's current group of devices it would cause the other devices to not compile correctly. The source is in a forum on the Cyanogen website, don't really have the time to filter through right now.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> On a related note, when it comes out will it be released as CyanogenMod 9.0 or will it get released as nightlies in beta?


It will feature both at some point. Not sure when either will be released but first will come Beta, with nightly's then we will see a full release with nightly's to test out new features.


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

There are commits for the toro(VZW GNEX) on cm9. source:http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#q,toro,n,z


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

> galaxy nexus have office CM9 support


I don't think anyone wants to sit in a cubicle answering questions on people's problems with CM9 on their Galaxy Nexus :/


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Adelos said:


> I don't think anyone wants to sit in a cubicle answering questions on people's problems with CM9 on their Galaxy Nexus :/


Hmm, if you pay me enough I'll do it!


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

This is gonna be extremely noobish, but why do people dig CM over AOSP???? I'm really curious as to what the visual/under the hood differences are. Anyone care to school me????

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

CyanogenMod has a metric tushy ton of really cool customizations without bogging android down like all the skins the phone makers shove down our throats, Blur, Sense, etc.


----------

